# Need mf 245 pdf service manual



## bert777 (May 14, 2011)

I have a gas mf 245 tractor. I need to do some regular maintenance.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..bert777.. Have you tried the jensales link in the classifieds section?


----------



## bert777 (May 14, 2011)

*reply*

I know I can get it online. I was hopeing someone had a service manual they could send a pdf file for free. Thanks
PS. its the gas version.


----------

